# Canberra Expats??



## Chrissygirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, my hubbie has just had firm offer from company in Canberra and we will be moving out end of Feb 09, 12 weeks to be exact, aaaaaaaaaagh, just wondering how many of you expats are there in Canberra, not a place we had planned on but really looking forward to it, UK sucks at the moment, and need to get away and make a new life.... Also need a holiday rental, or short term let for when we first arrive until we find something more permanent, any ideas???

Chrissy xxx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congrats on your hubbie getting a firm offer! 

I see you've found the other thread on Canberra 

Regards,
Karen


----------

